# Gem Master Software...Help!!



## wrkmn5 (May 22, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where to get a copy of Gem Master software. I know it comes with the CAMS machines, but I also read somewhere that there was possibly a free dwnload. I am also willing to pay for a copy if anyone has a copy to sell. I want to actually use it and try some hands on before commiting to a rhinestone machine and then not liking the software. Any help appreciated. Thanks. Also, comments on Sierra hotfix, or any that work with the CAMS machines.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Try Coldesi they sell the CAMS and Gem Master Software

Gem Master Rhinestone Digitizing Design Software | 1-877-793-3278


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

wrkmn5 - we can schedule a Goto Meeting demo of the software for you if you would like. You can PM me about it or contact your account manager if you are already working with someone.

Hope this helps!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the Sierrra software for the Cams machine and I love it as far as the ease of doing fills. The rhinestone module is still fairly new and there are some things that are a little more time consuming, but that's because at this point you can only choose one stone at a time to edit instead of a group of stones. But I was told they are working on a fix for it. I also have DAS Smart Cut Pro, WinSignPC 2010, and GemMaster. I do not use WinSign at all (but I have not taken the time to really work with it much). DAS has some great features and is easy to work with but lack good radial fills. It does a great job on more grid type fills. GemMaster is nice when you just want to be able to easily trace a design that maybe you don't have a good vector image of or is too detailed to have automatically traced. But for me, Sierra has the best radial fill options and output. I can do a volleyball, soccer ball, etc. in no time flat with very little editing needed. The only thing is you definitely need to start with good artwork (of course they are all like that). A great example in Sierra is let's say you have some type of shield as your background, then you have a name and a football stacked on top. In Sierra if you simplify the design, it will only put stones on the shield where they need to be and curve around the name and ball. Then you can fill in the name and football and have a great looking desgin. And with the fill options, you have several to choose from plus within each option you can change some settings as well to customize it more.

Best of luck!


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

diana13t said:


> A great example in Sierra is let's say you have some type of shield as your background, then you have a name and a football stacked on top. In Sierra if you simplify the design, it will only put stones on the shield where they need to be and curve around the name and ball. Then you can fill in the name and football and have a great looking desgin.
> quote]
> 
> Diana,
> Are you taking existing images and vectorizing in Sierra, or are you creating your own vector art


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a lot of vectorized art that I've purchased, or I vectorize things in Corel. I also set most of my artwork up in Corel then copy and paste in Sierra. It's just easier for me that way.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

diana13t said:


> I have a lot of vectorized art that I've purchased, or I vectorize things in Corel. I also set most of my artwork up in Corel then copy and paste in Sierra. It's just easier for me that way.


Diana, if you'd like to see what you can do with the built-in Vectorizer in the Hot Fix Era program, here's a video that will show how to create your own artwork in HFE.

Also, sometimes just tweaking the right nodes will save a lot of the individual stone editing - that seems to be a challenge at times, based on other posts I've read. Watch starting at 3:16 of the same video.

Here's another video that shows how to use the Vectorizer to turn multiple layers into less layers - that topic seems to have come up a few times too.

FYI, the videos show hotfix sequins, but you can do the exact same thing with rhinestones. It all depends on the driver you got with your HFE.


----------

